# Dama Bianchi 2007- She- Shifter & Components Question Help



## SugarPlumGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I have a 2007 Bianchi Dama She with Campagnolo Mirage Components
10speed, QuickShift (QS)

a friend broke my left paddle shifter. apparently the mechanism inside the shifter was already giving me problems anyway

I would ideally want a smooth shifting system again ... but there are some questions I have

1- what is the difference of EgroPower? QuickShift/QS
2- do I have to replace the components with the same year's manufactured parts?
3- If i can find New Shifters on ebay at a reasonable price, is it ok for me to go from Mirage to Centaur without changing derailer, casette, etc etc?
4-(redundant question?)- if i change to Centaur only shifters does this mean i have to change derailers as well?
5- I'm a little confused about this Centaur.. is it Only Carbon? Sometimes I see for auction Veloce's at the same price for Centaur, should I go for the Centaur?
6- Is it adviced to only used Campagnolo cables? what do they avg $ for? because the ebay ones are almost $50 for the set
7- how often does a person (mile calculated) are chain's replaced at? 
8- similar question to #5, what is anyone's recommendation on Veloce and Centaur


these are all i can think of for the moment... i really appreciate anyone/everyone's help =)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm just a racer, so I only know the bare minimum of how to keep it running and when to take it to the shop...so of minimal use.

Campy is rebuildable. Need a new 9th cog or paddle shifter? There's a pretty good chance that there are replacement parts available. You could probably mess with trying to find parts on e-bay, but that assumes the seller knows what they're doing. By the time you factor in shipping, you might as well just take it to your LBS and get it fixed quickly and correctly. 

I'd probably stick with the style of shifters you already have. Upgrades are nice, but unless you need something lighter, quicker, etc, is it really that necessary. 

Cable life depends on how picky you are, riding conditions, and to a big extent storage conditions. Chain life depends on mileage, strength, and if you mash. I'm a high cadence racer and tend to get about 2,000 miles on a chain before it's about time to replace it.


----------



## SugarPlumGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

wow great help thanks Spade


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

@SPG -- Mirage (and Xenon) is NOT rebuildable, unlike the rest of the Campagnolo shifters.

If you want to swap out for a new shifter, all you need to do is match 9spd for 9spd and can choose whichever shifter model you want (Centaur, Mirage, Record, etc.) You won't need to change your derailleurs at all.

Campagnolo cables are only necessary when talking about their 11-speed "Ultrashift" system. Otherwise, just use Campy-compatible cables and casings (Jagwire, etc.).

There is no hard and fast rule about changing your chain...it depends on how you take care of it and the conditions you ride in. Information for checking the chain's length can be found on Park Tool's repair database, and measuring the chain's wear is the best indicator for when it needs to be swapped out for new.


----------



## SugarPlumGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow SilverStar

good to know about the not rebuildable components

Reallllly appreciate both you guys for responding ! =)


----------

